# Wiimote connection



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been trying to connect my Wii control with my GNex through WiiMote and it does connect and I'm able to preset the key mappings and I'm able to scroll through screens without a problem but when I load a game through either SNesoid or N64oid but I'm unable to play with it... Anything that I'm missing? Please help .... Thanks

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

R_alphy said:


> I've been trying to connect my Wii control with my GNex through WiiMote and it does connect and I'm able to preset the key mappings and I'm able to scroll through screens without a problem but when I load a game through either SNesoid or N64oid but I'm unable to play with it... Anything that I'm missing? Please help .... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


Make sure you have the WiimoteIME selected as your current keyboard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MTDPaiste (Feb 17, 2012)

You'll need to go into settings>other settings>use special input method and then go to input method and specify the key mappings


----------



## devlp1213 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yea don't forget to go into the "-oid" apps and change input method its the most common thing most forget I did my first time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

I set WiiMote controller to be my default input method.. I'm uploading a video right now to show exactly what I'm doing and hopefully that'll help explain my troubleshooting issues better..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

hopefully this helps explain it better... I'm doing the same procedure with both my Nexus and Xoom but I'm getting the same results.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MTDPaiste (Feb 17, 2012)

It still looks like you forgot to go to other settings and click the "use input method" check box


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

if you had show the n64oid i might have been able to help, I just did mine from scratch to see how to do it and got it work fine lol

but i think mtdpaiste is right, thats the last thing you need to di, cause its still looking for the onscreen UI usage. You need to tell it to use the other input by going into other settings menu at the main menu.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

slight off topic question - Has anyone else tried super smash bros on n64oid. Does it skip sound for you?


----------



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

This?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

yes that notice it says for bluetooth gamepads, which is what a wiimote is.


----------



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll try that and check back..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MTDPaiste (Feb 17, 2012)

indeed that is the one... I had this same issue for a bit too. Did it fix it?


----------



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

Not home right now but I am rushing there.. I hope it works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## R_alphy (Sep 16, 2011)

Its working!!!! Thanks guys... should I buy the classic wii remote?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MTDPaiste (Feb 17, 2012)

I bought it. It's especially handy for n64 games


----------

